# Void Dragon



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

i have a friend in my game club. he seems to talk about this void dragon apparently he is a C'tan. what is this about?


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Trapped in Mars by the Emperor 1000's of years ago, possibly how the Mechanicus began their quest for knowledge and technology when mars was lost during the Age of Strife


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

1.not the place
2.stop spamming threads


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

sorry where should i put this


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

Void dragon is sleeping in Mars... 

some people workships him as Adeptus Mechanicus

Not really spam, but i recomend use Lexicanum


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Tarvitz210300 said:


> sorry where should i put this


The 40k fluff section. :wink:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> 1.not the place
> 2.stop spamming threads


I remember when you joined, we had at least two threads from you every other day. So I don't think you should complain.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree that this isn't spamming a thread, but you should take the time to use the search feature as there are about 70 threads that already mention the Void Dragon in some way or another. Also if you don't know about it the online Lexicanum, the unofficial encyclopedia of the warhammer world, is a great place to go for information like this. Here is a link to the Lexicanum entry on the Void Dragon.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Void_Dragon



Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> I remember when you joined, we had at least two threads from you every other day. So I don't think you should complain.


:biggrin: I wasn't going to say anything, but I agree completely.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

:shok: I don't remember that at all.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> :shok: I don't remember that at all.


thats how you got that green badge :sarcastichand:


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I (spam) know, right? You (spam) guys have to (spam) learn to use the (spam) text feature and woops I'm waaay past the 10 character minimum so I'm done (spam) here!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Got the green badge in December and joined in July.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> Got the green badge in December and joined in July.


When you joined the Dark Disciple feature wasn't around.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

-Anyway-

The Void Dragon is one of the four known surviving C'tan. Basically, the Emperor took on the Void Dragon who knows exactly how long ago and bested it. He imprisoned it within Mars and used the C'tan's super duper cosmic god body of sorts to rapidly advance Imperial technology.

The Necrons have attempted to liberate the Void Dragon in a lightning raid on Mars, actually reaching the surface and approaching before finally getting gunned down. 

So the important thing to note is a good chunk of the Imperium's technology came from the Void Dragon, the C'tan of machinations. So you can do the basic math on what happens should the Void Dragon ever be released from his prison.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> -Anyway-
> 
> The Void Dragon is one of the four known surviving C'tan. Basically, the Emperor took on the Void Dragon who knows exactly how long ago and bested it. He imprisoned it within Mars and used the C'tan's super duper cosmic god body of sorts to rapidly advance Imperial technology.
> 
> ...



He is (in theory) the C'tan of Tech, not machinations, it's specualted the Machine priests order, and religion was founded because of it's presence, and latent effect on machines, thus enforcing the belief in the fictional "machine spirit"


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

So

It's a:

"All your Land raiders belong to us"

scenario if he escapes


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Basically. It's gonna be one yucky day in the life of everyone living under the domain of Imperial technology.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

So what do you guys think, he does straight for the extremely weakened Emperor with every Necron at his command? 

Or does he go for the Deceiver with who royally he screwed over all of the other C'tan who were are no more because of him?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Probably takes a leak. He's been trapped for millenia.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Speaking of the Void Dragon.....

What happens if that C'Tan wakes up? Would it call in more Necron or would it subvert the entire Mechanicus?


----------



## TheAbominableDan (Sep 16, 2010)

I remember years ago when Necrons were new this whole Void Dragon business was a very common rumour but there was no real proof of it. Now all the stuff about being the Machine God is presented as the way it is. Now I left the hobby for a period of about 5 years, did something come along to cement this theory as fact?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

TheAbominableDan said:


> I remember years ago when Necrons were new this whole Void Dragon business was a very common rumour but there was no real proof of it. Now all the stuff about being the Machine God is presented as the way it is. Now I left the hobby for a period of about 5 years, did something come along to cement this theory as fact?


_Horus Heresy: Mexhanicum._ Also, several hints in various other sources.


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

TheAbominableDan said:


> I remember years ago when Necrons were new this whole Void Dragon business was a very common rumour but there was no real proof of it. Now all the stuff about being the Machine God is presented as the way it is. Now I left the hobby for a period of about 5 years, did something come along to cement this theory as fact?


_Mechanicum_ by Graham McNeill, part of the Horus Heresy series, pretty much confirms the Void Dragons imprisonment on Mars. The Emperor bested the Void Dragon in combat on Earth around the early medieval period and teleported him to Mars (sounds a bit stupid but I asked Graham) in order to lay the foundations for the Mechanicum which he would need in order to conquer the galaxy millennia later.

EDIT: Dammit


----------



## TheAbominableDan (Sep 16, 2010)

I love it when I get an answer. Thanks guys.

Since I feel like I need to actually contribute something to the thread I'm gonna say that he's probably never waking up. It's one of those things that would change the state of the universe too much.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

TheAbominableDan said:


> I love it when I get an answer. Thanks guys.
> 
> Since I feel like I need to actually contribute something to the thread I'm gonna say that he's probably never waking up. It's one of those things that would change the state of the universe too much.


At this point I think a rock kicked on an imperial planet advances the storyline too much for it to happen so the Void Dragon or Emperor ever waking up is not going to happen but...

It's fun to wish. 

I really wish I knew more about the fight between the Emperor and the Void Dragon. The c'tan fluff makes them out to be so incredibly powerful (and so does the Emperor's) that it had to be an intense fight and to be honest (other than for fluff requirements) I'm surprised the Emperor won.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

I was also surprised that the emperor won but hey...

and if the Void dragon was to awaken and break free then the loyal Mechanicum (maybe even some of the heretic ones but probably not) would go into civil war, with one side staying loyal to the Emperor and the other side suddenly going frenzy for their true god and master the Void dragon. Seeing as the Emperor is practically dead and the majority of Mechanicum would take the C'tan's side, the Imperium would suffer heavy disruption to their technology advancement and production...


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

i bet the iron hands would turn on the empire those guys are messed up the practically make themselves necrons


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Ferrus Manus said:


> I was also surprised that the emperor won but hey...


According to McNeill, the Dragon was in a weakened state when he was on earth. He said it was because he [the Dragon] had been fighting other C'tan and went to earth to recuperate/feed... I thought that somewhat strange since by that point the C'tan would have been slumbering for millions of years and of which the Deceiver was the first to awaken which itself occurred after the Heresy (as far as I know).


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

Sacred Feth said:


> According to McNeill, the Dragon was in a weakened state when he was on earth. He said it was because he [the Dragon] had been fighting other C'tan and went to earth to recuperate/feed... I thought that somewhat strange since by that point the C'tan would have been slumbering for millions of years and of which the Deceiver was the first to awaken which itself occurred after the Heresy (as far as I know).


Well i realise that the Void Dragon was in a weak state after all of its "brothers" turned and attacked it, but i just wasnt expecting the Emperor to to come on top of a god that feeds off suns, completely devoured the galaxy and created the master killing race.... but ive been told the reason the Emperor was able to defeat the dragon is because of his psycic abilities and C'tans are slightly weak against psycic powers :blackeye:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Emperor = Horrifically powerful psyker.
C'tan = all powerful being weak to warp based attacks. 

Weakened C'tan vs one of the most powerful psykers of all time (At his prime) = C'tan getting his ass kicked. Really what is so hard for to accept. Its like being surprised that someone beat superman when he was half dead with a kriptonite hammer.


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Ferrus Manus said:


> Well i realise that the Void Dragon was in a weak state after all of its "brothers" turned and attacked it, but i just wasnt expecting the Emperor to to come on top of a god that feeds off suns, completely devoured the galaxy and created the master killing race.... but ive been told the reason the Emperor was able to defeat the dragon is because of his psycic abilities and C'tans are slightly weak against psycic powers :blackeye:


C'tan are very vulnerable to psychic powers. The warp is anathema to them.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Ferrus Manus said:


> a god that completely devoured the galaxy


When did he pull that off? I think his time was rather occupied with fighting (as in on largely equal grounds) and eventually loosing to the Eldar Gods. 

On the other hand the Emperor envisioned, created and maintains a galaxy spanning empire.



> and created the master killing race.


Necrons are the master killing race? I think Orks, Nids and Space Marines would beg to argue and in most cases I think they'd win. Not to mention that the Void Dragon simply (opbviously not that simple) put Necrontyr minds into metal shells.

The Emperor on the other hand created the Space Marines by effectively redesigning humans from the ground up, twice.

... but ive been told the reason the Emperor was able to defeat the dragon is because of his psycic abilities and C'tans are slightly weak against psycic powers :blackeye:[/quote]

The Emperor was/is the greatest psyker to ever live. He is capable of creating a point of light and calm in the warp noticable from cast distances away. That he was able to pwn anything is not surprising. A tired, hungry and beaten up 'star-god' would not pose much of a challenge.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Don't forget it's a give and take. Warp/psyker based beings are just as prone to the nullification of the Necron's total warp severance as vice-versa. Chaos forces get really unnerved around Necrons for a reason. 

My 'Crons are outdated and they still have wasted several Demon armies courtesy of several squads of Pariahs. Those guys are psyker's worst nightmare.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Mind you the entire fluff will be in a huge flux when the new dex comes out (Be afraid). Hopefully we will get a more clear answer to C'tan power levels then. Here is hoping sooner then 2012.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

MEQinc said:


> When did he pull that off? I think his time was rather occupied with fighting (as in on largely equal grounds) and eventually loosing to the Eldar Gods.
> 
> On the other hand the Emperor envisioned, created and maintains a galaxy spanning empire.
> 
> ...





> The Emperor was/is the greatest psyker to ever live. He is capable of creating a point of light and calm in the warp noticable from cast distances away. That he was able to pwn anything is not surprising. A tired, hungry and beaten up 'star-god' would not pose much of a challenge.


The C'tan defeated the Old ones and dominated the majority of the galaxy before the creation of such races like the Eldar, their harvest was very successful and because the so much life in the galaxy diminished they resorted in trying to consumer each other. Then warrior and psychic races such as Eldar and the Rashan were created to battle the C'tan, changing the balance of power until the enslavers interupted everyone, forcing the C'tan into hibernation and forcing the Old ones to scatter.
And yes the Emperor did create and maintain a successful empire across the galaxy, but it is slowly crumbling.

Well the choice for master race is a open arguement, orks are a tough bunch but thats mostly due to their extremely large numbers across the galaxy and the difficulty of completely ridding of the reproduction after their defeat. Space Marines are a very strong and endurable force but I would say they are still not in comparision to Necrons or Tyranids in destructive capabilities. Tyranids are a very powerful killing race and their are vast amounts of them, not to mention the possibility of a greater amount waiting outside the galaxy. But Necrons would be my number 1 choice for the master killing race because they are extremely resistant, their technology is amazing, they have to ability of repairing themselves and "recycled" production, there are huge amounts of them and they dwell in vast cities under planets surface... We will have to wait until their next codex to explain their full size.

Well i dont think the Emperors technological inventions are anywhere near as impresive as the C'tan's... also a lot of the Emperos technological advancements, production of space marines and redesigning of the human relied on the Mechanicum.. which is the creation of the Void Dragon. The Void Dragon also created the powerful necron technology and adapted the living metal.

Im not saying that the Emperor defeating the Void Dragon is completely unbelievable, its just it was a bit unexpected for me to see a Star God suddenly be shown so weak, but the fluff is still interesting


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

> The Void Dragon also created the powerful necron technology and living metal.


The necrontyr did that how did the void dragon make it if he didn't have a body? He most likely improved it if he did anything to it.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> The necrontyr did that how did the void dragon make it if he didn't have a body? He most likely improved it if he did anything to it.


Well seems like you are correct, my mistake 
ive edited the previous post then


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

This thread requires my presence again. 




LukeValantine said:


> Emperor = Horrifically powerful psyker.
> C'tan = all powerful being weak to warp based attacks.
> 
> Weakened C'tan vs one of the most powerful psykers of all time (At his prime) = C'tan getting his ass kicked. Really what is so hard for to accept. Its like being surprised that someone beat superman when he was half dead with a kriptonite hammer.


The c`tan is not _weak_ against warp attacks. It is simply a vulnerability, nothing more. Most energy based weapons will feed rather than damage, and destroying the body does no damage to the c`tan itself. 

Warp energy has proven effective in damaging the c`tan, true. But no warp based weapon (not even twelve Blackstone Fortresses) has yet succeeded in killing one of them. Indeed I have repeated this many times, but the only thing to have actually defeated a c`tan completely is:



A stronger C`tan!  


Just had to correct that, you see my legacy dates back to the twelfth century... :crazy:



Sacred Feth said:


> C'tan are very vulnerable to psychic powers. The warp is anathema to them.


The word _anathema_ does not imply weaknes,, it implies utter detestation (dislike) and sometimes an incomprehensibility. The c`tan are masters of the physical universe, they have mastery over the laws of physics. The warp is the only dimension they cannot control.



aboytervigon said:


> The necrontyr did that how did the void dragon make it if he didn't have a body? He most likely improved it if he did anything to it.


Necrontyr technology was advanced beyond anythiong even before the c`tan were discovered. The necrontyr created the metal bodies for their gods and it was the star gods in turn who gave the necrons the means to further their own science. 

The Deceiver is credited with giving the necrontyr the offer of immortality, whilst it was the Void Dragon who allowed the necrontyr to advance their technology even further, including their FTL tech.


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> The word _anathema_ does not imply weaknes,, it implies utter detestation (dislike) and sometimes an incomprehensibility. The c`tan are masters of the physical universe, they have mastery over the laws of physics. The warp is the only dimension they cannot control.


Indeed. Although I didn't use the word to imply weakness, I was just saying the C'tan loathe the warp.

That's the correct use of the word as far as I can tell *shrug*


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

For example, meat products are anathema to vegetarians.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

Technically GW could do things to further the story. Something small could be something huge. They could say, and this is totally theoretical, revive the emperor and push the Imperuim to winning "the war" instead of losing. This wouldn't be game breaking and could keep the story "advanced for 10 years before people complained again. 

Then they could just say.... oh the galaxy is surrounded by Tyranids. Now the Tyranids are winning but it doesnt really change the universe.


----------



## SonOfStan (Feb 20, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> The word _anathema_ does not imply weaknes,, it implies utter detestation (dislike) and sometimes an incomprehensibility. The c`tan are masters of the physical universe, they have mastery over the laws of physics. The warp is the only dimension they cannot control.


I don't have my Necron Codex handy...but if I remember correctly, the C'tan had the goal of sealing off the Warp from the material world forever. To me, that implies that they consider the Warp (or powers gleaned from it )to be a threat, not just something they 'dislike.' 

On the other hand, like you said, there's really no evidence that I can point at to prove that C'tan are particularly vulnerable to psychic attacks. Hopefully the new Codex will shed some light on the issue, whenever it shows up.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

The Void Dragon along with the other C'tan had one plan. Pretty much nothing in the universe could touch them when it came to power.The only place that logic broke was the warp.Every successful attack against a C'tan had warp power behind it.The Emperor,the blackstone fortresses,the creation of races that were sensitive to the warp you name it.So it's been suggested that the C'tan introduced the whole "pariah gene" as a way to stop the races from have any warp connection.Obviously thinking bigger they sought to destroy the entire materiums connection to the immaterium.Hence you have the plyons which the purpose of those is to destroy any connection to the warp in real space. 

Well, as for the Void Dragon never waking up. There's a passage I think it's in the Necron Codex. It's Abbaddon talking a demon that has the ability of divination.Pissed because the despoiler delights in he gives him askewed visions of a possible weapon to use against the imperium.Trapped in mars it's hinted what he's showing Abbaddon is in face the Void Dragon imprisioned but what Abbaddon thinks it is is a weapon like the blackstone fortresses.So it's possible he might try to get the weapon and free it.Also if he does,the Dragon would destroy him.

Finally the emperor defeating the Dragon. I don't think it's what you would call a fair fight.The dragon went to ground and the story goes that because of the enslaver plauge and other issues that he and the rest of his kind were starving due to lack of resources in the universe.They would awaken when life was again plentiful.From what I read in Mechanicus it seemed as if he was hibernating and being fed just enough to stay alive.When I say being fed obviously they were giving him sacrifices(it's the dark ages so probably virgins as they were women who didn't put out).The Emperor found out about it and beat it but couldn't and wouldn't destroy it. At max power who knows what would have happened as the Emperor was a god like psyker and the dragons only weakness was warp power.If the dragon wakes up everything he's inspired the Mechanicum to create he owns.That and if the Emperor's not up either,I'm calling it a day for the imperium of man.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

No, I`ll say it again: No warp based power has ever succeeded in destroying a c`tan. 

The Emperor, most powerful psyker in the universe, admitted he couldn`t slay one. 

This was _after_ that same c`tan had been hit with _twelve Blackstone Fortresses_. 


In case you are not aware, the Blackstones are also known as the Talismans of Vaul and were built by the Eldar with the primary goal of destroying the c`tan. They can eliminate entire solar systems and obliterate planets, yet _twelve_ of them could not kill _one_ c`tan. 

Maybe it`s just me, but that doesn`t give a whole lot of support to the "weak against the warp" idea a lot of people seem to have. 

The c`tan despise the warp for two main reasons: 


1: The upstart gods usurp their power and favourite food source.

2: It is a dimension they cannot control or understand.


They are vulnerable to the warp? Perhaps, but like I said the success rate of warp vs c`tan is not very high is it? They`re also vulnerable to each other. History and lore seems to suggest that they were far more threatened by each other than the warp borne powers arrayed against them. Even near the end of the war in heaven, The Deceiver was attempting to have the Nightbringer destroyed. He was far more afraid of a superior c`tan than some piddly Enslaver plague.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

Okay if you knwo anything about the War in Heaven than you know the ONLY reason the Old Ones created warp sensitive races was to combat the C'tan. I realize that the Talismans of Vaul didn't work.So what. That they were devices that used warp energy reinforces the point. The only thing you can use to fight these things is warp energy.I'm not saying that it's always succesful. If you've ever read a vampire or werewolf story you know that just because you bought silver or garlic doesn't mean your going to kill it. It's just that those are the things you would need to destroy them.Also, you are talking about THIS c'tan. Nowhere does it say that in the entire War in Heaven that the Old Ones were not successful in their use of the warp to destroy other c'tan?

The dragon is said to be the most powerful being or at least one of them in the physical universe. It's stated that the construction of the plyons was to cut off the warp from the materium so the beings would have NOTHING that could stop them. I haven't read anywhere where it said that the C'tan said that they were jealous of the Chaos gods.The Enlsaver plauge is what wiped out the food source for the c'tan,not the chaos gods. The reason they don't understand the warp is because like pariah's they have no presence or connection to it so they know it's a threat to them. Also in case you don't know some sources have credited them with creating the pariah gene.


----------



## -Bosco- (Mar 11, 2011)

Long time reader of the forums, and big Necron fan, so going to chip in with my own little theory of what went on feel free to pick it apart.

Anyway as has been said 12 Talismans of Vaul only managed to weaken him and this happened when he began to feed on a star before going to take a nap. Now like the Nightbringer who's personal ship was also called The Nightbringer (i think, been awhile since i read that book) we can expect the void dragon to have a ship like wise since with the size of the talismans it must of been one massive ship dwarfing a space hulk (see orks possibly coming across a necron vessel that dwarfed a space hulk). Most liking when attacked the void dragon lashed out destroying half of the talismans (why there were only 6 found to date) and then retreated from that sector and instead of going to feed on another star which is how he was tracked, retreated to the void between galaxies to rest protecting him from the other races since the web way didn't go out that far. 

With him in a weakened state and his vessel most likely damaged and low on power returning to our galaxy would be a one way trip and if he returned at the wrong time (before life had replenished the galaxy or at the height of the eldars power ) he wouldn't be able to leave again, so he sent a herald to signal him when it was safe to return and a suitable species had been found to feed him and possibly replenish/bolster his necron army. The herald eventually came to earth and this is when and what the emperor battled (i dont see the emperor being able to take on a c'tan, especially before he was buffed up on steroids and virgin blood, since while he was didn't horus have to save him from being strangled by an orc), he then captured the herald and imprisoned him in some warp bubble preventing the dragon from being summoned back.

Couple of reasons why I think this and would like it to be so, one the Deceiver is credited as the first to awaken (new codex could change this), the old ones, eldar and eldar gods when they could move freely between realms couldn't kill/imprison a c'tan even the really weak ones yet the big E could do that to the most powerful one when he was weakened. and if we were to go by the Big E foreseeing the need to put the dragon on mars to make the martians smart to outfit his armies doesn't that mean he foresaw the fall and age of darkness and why didn't he step in before that to become the big E when he could of kept most of the empire together making reintegration easier when and if the time came and also holding onto all those nice STC's.

Why I'd like this, heralds could be new necron units not all powerful star gods but demon price powerful or less (don't follow the board game much more a fluff monkey), also it would allow for the dragon to come back since right now if he was to awaken the sol system is screwed. 

Enjoy...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Deadeye776 said:


> Okay if you knwo anything about the War in Heaven than you know the ONLY reason the Old Ones created warp sensitive races was to combat the C'tan. I realize that the Talismans of Vaul didn't work.So what. That they were devices that used warp energy reinforces the point. The only thing you can use to fight these things is warp energy.I'm not saying that it's always succesful. If you've ever read a vampire or werewolf story you know that just because you bought silver or garlic doesn't mean your going to kill it. It's just that those are the things you would need to destroy them.Also, you are talking about THIS c'tan. Nowhere does it say that in the entire War in Heaven that the Old Ones were not successful in their use of the warp to destroy other c'tan?
> 
> The dragon is said to be the most powerful being or at least one of them in the physical universe. It's stated that the construction of the plyons was to cut off the warp from the materium so the beings would have NOTHING that could stop them. I haven't read anywhere where it said that the C'tan said that they were jealous of the Chaos gods.The Enlsaver plauge is what wiped out the food source for the c'tan,not the chaos gods. The reason they don't understand the warp is because like pariah's they have no presence or connection to it so they know it's a threat to them. Also in case you don't know some sources have credited them with creating the pariah gene.


Dude, I know more about the War in Heaven than most.  

You realize that the Old Ones created warp sensitive races from the beginning right? All it says about the eldar and some others was that theirs was a _stronger_ link to the warp than previous life forms, perhaps even more so than the Old Ones themselves. This theory has weight as it was the eldar who created a pantheon of gods under direction of the Old Ones, something that the Old Ones apparently couldn`t or wouldn`t accomplish themselves.

And no, the codex nor any other source gives no example of anything but a c`tan ever destroying another of their kind. Khaine bested the Nightbringer, but succeeded only in piercing its necrodermis and was wounded and permanently tainted as a result. These eldar gods as mentioned were created to fight the star gods and were unable to do so if this example can be followed. The talismans of Vaul also failed. The Emperor subsequently failed. *There is no source anywhere that details the death of a c`tan from any non c`tan force.* It is an accepted factor that the surviving c`tan are fully accountable for the deaths of their kin.

The Deceiver itself has expressed distaste and resentment towards the Chaos powers alongside all denizens of the warp, seemingly not deigning to group them any further than that. 

And I (along with pretty much everyone else  ) am well aware that the Deceiver was the mastermind behind the human pariah gene. 



-Bosco- said:


> Long time reader of the forums, and big Necron fan, so going to chip in with my own little theory of what went on feel free to pick it apart.
> 
> Anyway as has been said 12 Talismans of Vaul only managed to weaken him and this happened when he began to feed on a star before going to take a nap. Now like the Nightbringer who's personal ship was also called The Nightbringer (i think, been awhile since i read that book) we can expect the void dragon to have a ship like wise since with the size of the talismans it must of been one massive ship dwarfing a space hulk (see orks possibly coming across a necron vessel that dwarfed a space hulk). Most liking when attacked the void dragon lashed out destroying half of the talismans (why there were only 6 found to date) and then retreated from that sector and instead of going to feed on another star which is how he was tracked, retreated to the void between galaxies to rest protecting him from the other races since the web way didn't go out that far.
> 
> ...


Unlikely. A star god deprived of mortal energies to consume would simply attach itself to a star and feed to replenish itself. Much like the Nightbringer did shortly after awakening when it was too weakened to risk protracted combat with foes it had no way to evaluate as a long term threat. C`tan may be god like and arrogant, but they are not fools, especially the four that managed to survive the massive civil war that destroyed uncounted others of their kind.


----------



## SonOfStan (Feb 20, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> C`tan may be god like and arrogant, but they are not fools, especially the four that managed to survive the massive civil war that destroyed uncounted others of their kind.


That's a scary thought. The galaxy is worse off as it is with just four ancient star-god vampires running around. Hard to imagine what it'd be like if there were...five. Or even six. There were probably more, I'm sure. I'm just thinking we'd be completely screwed already if there were any more then four left after the War.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Exact numbers are not given, but it is said that the necrontyr awoke "many" of them. 

There could have been dozens, even hundreds.


----------

